
Negative Ionization kills Viruses and Bacteria in the air (March 2020) - highmastdon
https://www.solsociety.swiss/en/la-ionizzazione_uccide_virus_batteri/
======
elmerfud
This isn't news this is an advertisement. Ionization of air has long been a
thing that's known to kill viruses and bacteria. The problem that they totally
gloss over is the production of ozone which is quite harmful to people.

It's like they are trying the "on a iPhone" gimmick to make you think this is
new technology. Look around you'll find ionizers everywhere especially at
shops because they reduce offensive smells in the air.

If you're looking for something in your house UV light filtration works just
as well for killing viruses and bacteria, there's inexpensive home units
already, and it doesn't produce ozone. The health problems from ozone aren't
something you want to deal with.

~~~
ksaj
It's also super expensive compared to opening the windows once in a while, and
ensuring good air circulation in the first place.

------
highmastdon
This, combined with other measurements (like washing hands frequently, no
coughing in hands, or staying home when you have a cold, and proper
ventilation), could be a reason to stop the lockdowns. We can go back to the
office. It might also help local businesses like restaurants, cafes, small
shops to be visited indoors for a longer amount of time than currently
possible.

I'd like to mention this video that goes into detail about aerosols and their
behaviour in unventilated areas:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhM9Zt5tZjY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhM9Zt5tZjY)

